# Sony A7 II Review.



## Yiannis A - Greece (Jan 27, 2015)

Dear friends,

Gordon Laing of cameralabs.com just posted his complete review of Sony A7 Mk2 and i'd like to say: 

a) Image quality is on the average side. Anyone who knows how to expose right to the...right, can easily surpass in post processing the so-called DR advantage of "Sonikon" (which usually ends above ISO400).
b) A7 ii video capability is a huge joke!!!
b) Sensors nowadays are very close in terms of performance, despite constantly being said otherwise.
c) Is this Sony's A7 2nd generation FF superiority? Thanks i won't buy one. 

Conclusion, i have to say that i'm feeling really nice for keeping my faithful ML 5D3, going from 7D to 7D mk2 before XMas and choosing GH4 for occasional 4k video shooting...

Oh, pardon me, did i mention that video capabilities of A7 ii is a HUUUUUUGE joke???

IS Off: http://vimeo.com/117035037
IS On: http://vimeo.com/117035747

A motherload of moire and one of the jerkiest IS-On videos EVER, using the super-promising (???) new marketing BS crap of Sony, the 5 axis...Supershaker!!!

Always be lucky, healthy and strong. Always live your life with those you love and have joy.

Best wishes
Yiannis


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> b) Sensors nowadays are very close in terms of performance, despite constantly being said otherwise.
> c) Is this Sony's A7 2nd generation FF superiority?



Per that review, while it's a second generation of the camera's design, it's the same sensor as the original model.


----------

